# Hung Sheng Paph Flasks



## suzyquec (May 17, 2017)

I just received my first order of Hung Sheng flasks, ordered from Formosa Orchids using my new USDA Import Permits. I am absolutely thrilled at the size of the seedlings and the condition of the flasks. J.J. at Formosa Orchid was wonderful to work with and did a great job of getting these to me quickly and in great condition.
Paph anitum x anitum 'Bear' GM/TPS



Paph adductum x sib



Paph randsii



Paph Lady Isabel x anitum 'Bear' GM/TPS


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2017)

Where in Taiwan are they? Near Kaoshung?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2017)

??? It's not like she went there to pick them up! 
Anitum and adductum, huh? You do know how big these can get, right?


----------



## suzyquec (May 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> ??? It's not like she went there to pick them up!
> Anitum and adductum, huh? You do know how big these can get, right?


Yes Eric, thank goodness they are slow growing and I have no intention of keeping all of them for myself.


----------



## Tanner. C (May 17, 2017)

:wink:You can always send me one if you need to get ride of one


----------



## JAB (May 17, 2017)

Nice! Can you import rungsuriyanum???


----------



## suzyquec (May 17, 2017)

JAB said:


> Nice! Can you import rungsuriyanum???


Yes if I could find any as I have a CITES permit to import.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2017)

They look like excellent plants. Good luck growing them.


----------



## emydura (May 17, 2017)

Wonderful flasks. My experience with Taiwanese flasks is the same. Amazingly big seedlings that grow well out of flasks. I wish nurseries outside of Taiwan sold them this big.


----------



## Tom Reddick (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful adductums- those look terrific.


----------



## suzyquec (May 18, 2017)

My experience with J.J. was wonderful and after receiving the flasks I highly recommend him as a vendor. I will absolutely order from him again.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2017)

look great - pot them up soon.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

suzyquec said:


> Yes if I could find any as I have a CITES permit to import.


The problem with rungs might be if any export permits are available.  I bet she is at Redland right now.  BTW, you should lose the top photo :wink:


----------



## orcoholic (May 19, 2017)

Those are really nice looking plants. Good luck.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

I just spoke with her. She is at Redland! :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2017)

emydura said:


> Wonderful flasks. My experience with Taiwanese flasks is the same. Amazingly big seedlings that grow well out of flasks. I wish nurseries outside of Taiwan sold them this big.





Ditto, beautiful plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your pictures.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 23, 2017)

Excellent flasks. You have done an excellent investman


----------

